# Post Office Problems



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I got my yearly letter from Social Security and form SSA-7162. This is the form for those US expats who told SS that they have a Mexican address. The form has to be submitted yearly or SS may stop you benefit check. So with that in mind, I filled out the form and went down the the Correo to mail it. The agent refused to mail it and, with my weak knowledge of Spanish, was told that it lacked a code on the address (it has one) and it would cost 300+ pesos to mail or I could use a private courier company to deliver it.

Okay, if this is true, how do I get the form to SS without spending ~300 pesos?


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> I got my yearly letter from Social Security and form SSA-7162. This is the form for those US expats who told SS that they have a Mexican address. The form has to be submitted yearly or SS may stop you benefit check. So with that in mind, I filled out the form and went down the the Correo to mail it. The agent refused to mail it and, with my weak knowledge of Spanish, was told that it lacked a code on the address (it has one) and it would cost 300+ pesos to mail or I could use a private courier company to deliver it.
> 
> Okay, if this is true, how do I get the form to SS without spending ~300 pesos?


Try Mail Boxes Etc. They have mailing services to the U.S. and are not that expensive. I sent my tax return with them in March. They have one in Puebla and Verzcruz somewhat close to you or give them a call.

Mail Boxes Etc. Mxico


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I got my yearly letter from Social Security and form SSA-7162. This is the form for those US expats who told SS that they have a Mexican address. The form has to be submitted yearly or SS may stop you benefit check. So with that in mind, I filled out the form and went down the the Correo to mail it. The agent refused to mail it and, with my weak knowledge of Spanish, was told that it lacked a code on the address (it has one) and it would cost 300+ pesos to mail or I could use a private courier company to deliver it.
> 
> Okay, if this is true, how do I get the form to SS without spending ~300 pesos?


I don't understand. Are you saying that Correos Mexico refused to accept an envelope addressed to an address in the United States? Or is there something unusual about the form or the address?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I got my yearly letter from Social Security and form SSA-7162. This is the form for those US expats who told SS that they have a Mexican address. The form has to be submitted yearly or SS may stop you benefit check. So with that in mind, I filled out the form and went down the the Correo to mail it. The agent refused to mail it and, with my weak knowledge of Spanish, was told that it lacked a code on the address (it has one) and it would cost 300+ pesos to mail or I could use a private courier company to deliver it.
> 
> Okay, if this is true, how do I get the form to SS without spending ~300 pesos?


That's odd, and upsetting.  I received that form in the mail on Friday and took it to the post office this morning. I sent it "certificada" for 32 pesos.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

This was the first time that a letter to the US was refused. If my Spanish was better, I would have understood the missing code phrase. Somehow I got the idea that the system was overwhelmed. An usually empty floor was covered with undelivered mail. Packages galore and bags full of letters and smaller packages. The pile was at least 3 x 3 yards in area and around 2ft high.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> Try Mail Boxes Etc. They have mailing services to the U.S. and are not that expensive. I sent my tax return with them in March. They have one in Puebla and Verzcruz somewhat close to you or give them a call.
> 
> Mail Boxes Etc. Mxico


I've asked the local Warden about this and I'll wait until tomorrow then head down the MBE in Veracruz. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


TundraGreen said:



I don't understand. Are you saying that Correos Mexico refused to accept an envelope addressed to an address in the United States? Or is there something unusual about the form or the address?

Click to expand...

_The address on the envelope is fine:

SOCIAL SECURITY ADMINISTRATION
P.O. BOX 7162
WILKES BARRE, PA 18767-7162
USA

The clerk was off the wall and I have mailed this form back to the SSA in this designed envelope every year for several years. 

As for using a private courier. that is fine but the large overnight courier services are not only expensive but will not acept any mail with only a P.O. Box - they require a street address because the USPS will not allow them to deliver to a P.O. Box.

I don´t send this letter back to theSSA through the Mexican Post Office any longer as last year I was actually cut off from SSA benefits for a month or so after the Mexican Post Office or the USPS lost or misdirected my response so now I send the letter registered through the MBE office in San Antonio Tlayacapan so I have proof of mailing. By the way, even though they cut me off after not receiveing my letter, when I went to the SSA Guadalajara office and filled out the form, they immediately restored my benefits and any back benefit not paid.

It´s a shame that they pick on retirees who retire overseas with these letters since many of us travel extensively and may not receive their requests in a timely fashion if at all. I don´t believe they have the same requirement of retirees living in the U.S. but maybe I´m wrong. This year I found my letter from the SSA in the street in front of my home during the rainy season with some tire tracks on it. Had I been traveling at the time, it would have been long gone and the letter has some private information in it that is nobody´s business. 

I won´t even mention dealing with the IRS as a U.S. citizen married to a French citizen who worked in the U.S. for 35 years.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> The clerk was off the wall and I have mailed this form back to the SSA in this designed envelope every year for several years.


I, too, have been doing this for years without problem. To add to this problem, a friend in Texas sent me a letter via USPS Express on May 28th and it hasn't arrived yet. By the looks of the post office today, it appears that my wait will be extended.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Could you request SS to send the form by E-mail?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Could you request SS to send the form by E-mail?


You're kidding, right? You want a government office to make _trámites_ more convenient for us?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> You're kidding, right? You want a government office to make _trámites_ more convenient for us?


There is an address that FedEx or DHL can deliver to. Plus, there are some unpublished numbers you can FAX it to, but by tomorrow, I'll be at Mail Boxes in Veracruz mailing the form.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> There is an address that FedEx or DHL can deliver to. Plus, there are some unpublished numbers you can FAX it to, but by tomorrow, I'll be at Mail Boxes in Veracruz mailing the form.


Why is a fax number unpublished if it could be useful to expats like us? That just proves the point I made in my previous post.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You can send the signed form via fedex or DHL to their special non-PO box "courier" street address, which is: 
Social Security Administration
Office of International Operations
1718 Woodlawn Drive
Baltimore, Maryland 21207


You can FAX the form to the international desk using the following fax numbers: 

If the last 2 digits of your social security number is 00 to 16: 410-965-5882
If the last 2 digits of your social security number is 17 to 32: 410-966-6782
If the last 2 digits of your social security number is 33 to 49: 410-965-8054
If the last 2 digits of your social security number is 50 to 66: 410-965-9409
If the last 2 digits of your social security number is 57 to 82: 410-966-5552
If the last 2 digits of your social security number is 83 to 99: 410-966-1042

I did not post this. I wasn't here.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> You can send the signed form via fedex or DHL to their special non-PO box "courier" street address, which is:
> Social Security Administration
> Office of International Operations
> 1718 Woodlawn Drive
> ...


Thanks for posting this, joaquin. Too bad I don't have a fax machine in my apartment . . .


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Does your computer have a fax function?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

johnmex said:


> Does your computer have a fax function?


To tell the truth, I never looked. I haven't needed to send a fax in many years. My computer is brand new, so I wonder if it would have a fax function. Not sure how to find out if it does.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> To tell the truth, I never looked. I haven't needed to send a fax in many years. My computer is brand new, so I wonder if it would have a fax function. Not sure how to find out if it does.


I ran into this site today. I don't know if it is worth using or no. 
PDFfiller. On-line PDF form Filler, Editor, Type on PDF ; Fill, Print, Email, Fax and Export


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I ran into this site today. I don't know if it is worth using or no.
> PDFfiller. On-line PDF form Filler, Editor, Type on PDF ; Fill, Print, Email, Fax and Export


Looks interesting. I'll have a look at it later.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Isla, if you want the possibility of sending fax, check if there is a _papelería_ or internet café nearby that offers that service. In my neighbourhood, there are quite a few, I don’t know if it will be the same in yours.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Isla, if you want the possibility of sending fax, check if there is a _papelería_ or internet café nearby that offers that service. In my neighbourhood, there are quite a few, I don’t know if it will be the same in yours.


Good idea. I was thinking the same thing. I've already mailed in my form to the SSA, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to also fax it, just to be sure. I don't want my SS benefits cut off, even for a little while!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> You're kidding, right? You want a government office to make _trámites_ more convenient for us?



I don't know, when I applied for SS I did it through the Guadalajara office...with no problems


----------



## dkg767 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Joaquinx, sounds like you need to disassociate with that Post Office. It sounds like a joke!
Time to use a reliable service of some sort, even if it costs a little more. Don't be like some others there who don't want to spend $, you need to take care of business, so to speak.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

johnmex said:


> Does your computer have a fax function?


Just found out my computer doesn't have a fax function because it's a new model. If I ever need to send a fax, I'll just go to a computer café or papelería and send one from there.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Drove down to Veracruz and both FedEx and FAXed at Mail Box, Inc.

On the way back, the embassy returned my email and said that we can sent those forms to them and they will mail it:

Federal Benefits Unit
American Embassy
Paseo de la Reforma 305
Col. Cuauhtemoc
06500 mexico DF

A little late, but I'm saving the address for next year.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Drove down to Veracruz and both FedEx and FAXed at Mail Box, Inc.
> 
> On the way back, the embassy returned my email and said that we can sent those forms to them and they will mail it:
> 
> ...


I'll bet you're relieved to have that taken care of!

Thanks for the information about the Embassy being willing to mail the forms for us. Since I live a few blocks from the Embassy, next year I'll just take my form over there in person and ask them to mail it for me.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> Drove down to Veracruz and both FedEx and FAXed at Mail Box, Inc.
> 
> On the way back, the embassy returned my email and said that we can sent those forms to them and they will mail it:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you were able to send the paper off. Did you at least pay less than 300 pesos?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

No, but I'll not use the Mexican post office ever. It was worth it. Next year the embassy.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> No, but I'll not use the Mexican post office ever. It was worth it. Next year the embassy.


So how will you get the form to the US Embassy? You could come to Mexico City and drop it off in person, and then we could meet after for coffee.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> So how will you get the form to the US Embassy? You could come to Mexico City and drop it off in person, and then we could meet after for coffee.


I was thinking Pegaso or another express deliver service. However, coffee with you is more than worth the trip to the Embassy. I am planning on visiting Mexico City soon.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> I was thinking Pegaso or another express deliver service. However, coffee with you is more than worth the trip to the Embassy. I am planning on visiting Mexico City soon.


Great!


----------

